# Need some advice on culinary programs



## mike laughlin (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi everyone,
I am thinking of making a huge career change, and looking into the best way to go about it. I have a passion to own my own restaurant in the future. I have a degree (not culinary related) already and I would like to know where the best programs would be to pursue this goal. Does it help to narrow my choices in schools/programs if I know I want to be in the restaurant business? Is there anyway to bypass school or is it imperative that one have a degree of some sort first.

Thanks so much


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Check your private messages (user cp, the first button on top).

-- Suzanne


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mike,
First welcome to cheftalk,second I like your avatar.

I have spent my entire life in kitchens and have gone to J&W,the school for american chefs in napa and the Cia in napa as well.
The one thing I have not done is make a career change.
We have some excellent people on these boards that have takin the plunge..Annecke,danielle and many more.

To own a restaurant you need to have excellent buisness sence,be able to manage people well and know how to cook. lead by example ETC.
Passion plays a leading roll as well.

I think a degree helps,not because it's a piece of paper for your resume but because for your own well being.

Have you ever worked in the trade?
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Mike!


Hope you will find the information you need. Don't forget to look at the archive of the culinary student forum.


----------



## mike laughlin (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi and thanks to all who replied to my questions. Suzanne, I appreciate the time you took to respond as well, you posed some extremely important timely questions about my passion to become a restaurant owner. While owning a restaurant is a dream of mine, the motivation behind the dream is my love of cooking and creating for others to enjoy. The business side of owning a restaurant, especially in our current economy is a bit scary. Then again in every recession the two stocks that always do well are alcohol and food related. So this may be a good time if one has deep enough pockets. So here goes phase two of my career change question: Are there any culinary programs in the southern california area that are worth looking into and what is the difference between a $20,000 degree and a $35,000 degree?

Thanks again


----------

